# 2003 Night Time trout fly Swap #1



## Ladykiller

Lunker, the stream trout are hitting great right now. I'm chasing whitefish and smelt too, then steel in a few weeks.

I've been doing some commercial tying, and I've also got some orders to fill from members on this site. I've also got to replenish my dries and streamers before spring hits.

With a fulltime job and school, I've got plenty going on. I could use more social time actually.

As for those flies, sorry, no pics. I no longer have a scanner, and I dont have all of those flies currently to take pictures of with my digital camera.


----------



## jfink

I'll try this one too. I think I'll try a Picket Pin. Thanks for the suggestions Ladykiller


----------



## flyingcrayfish

I'm in. 
crayfish pattern 

Too late again?


----------



## Lunker

Right on! Now were getting things rolling. I think that foam idea is great if anyone wants to try a mouse with that stuff it sure would be alot easier /faster than spinning deer hair eh?


OK 3 (or 4 possibly)more spots to fill and its done. 



flyingcrayfish --crayfish 
jfink- picket pin
Riverboy- HlS Blaster
jnpcook- the night wog
1fish2fish - fly undecided
Northern-Outdoorsman- fly undecided
Toddfather ( ...)
gunrod- undecided
Lunker - black mouse


----------



## gunrod

I'm gonna try the T&A Bunker by Kelly Galloup. I don't know if it's a night time fly but it should be. It's new from this month's Fly Fisherman magazine so I doubt anyone has 10 of them in their box. It's an imitation of a bait fish that is jointed (articulated) like a rapala lure. I need to order some supplies so I won't be done right away but it won't take long once the supplies arrive.


----------



## riverboy

Sweet Gunrod!!!!! Ive been wanting to tie a few of them as well, but cant seem to find the time! I read that the T & A bunker is Kelly's new favorite fly, which used to be the Zoo Cougar. I wonder what the T & A stands for!!! HMMMMMMMM!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## gunrod

I didn't see any T's or A's on the fly so it must mean something like it's the Rat's A$$.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Lunker

flyingcrayfish --crayfish 
jfink- picket pin
Riverboy- HlS Blaster
jnpcook- the night wog
1fish2fish - fly undecided
Northern-Outdoorsman- fly undecided
Toddfather ( ...)
gunrod- The T & A Bunker
Lunker - black mouse


----------



## Lunker

Ok I sent the mail in address. If I missed anyone let me know... Now if I dont get 12 people It will go with what weve got. Weve only got a few more to fill so Im not worried about it.


----------



## jnpcook

Here is a photo for the Night Wog that I tied. This was originally created by someone at http://www.troutsman.com/fly-patterns/Night-Wog.htm Mine is fairly close to what I can tell the original looks like.










The Recipe is as follows:

Hook: TMC 7999 #2/0-#6

Thread: Black Mono cord

Tail: Black Bunny strip

Body & Tag: Flasabou

Back & Head: Foam 2mm 

Wakers: Black Foam

Hope you like it. It is a very easy to tie fly (less than 5 minutes). I tied mine in the #2 size but larger might be better. (I had a dozen #2 hooks laying around so I chose this size).

John


----------



## flyingcrayfish

sent (12) flys in this morning hope you recieve them soon!


----------



## unregistered55

What's the cutoff date here for mailing them in??? 


flyingcrayfish...You live near JnpCook and myself I see...We need to go fishing!


----------



## Lunker

I went with 6 weeks from the start up date.


----------



## jnpcook

Finished my dozen night wogs tonight. Will try and remember to send them out Monday sometime.

John


----------



## Lunker

Way to go John. Was that foam good to work with? Ive tied some smaller beetles with it but nothing huge like a wog.


----------



## jnpcook

Lunker:

It seemed easy to work with. That is the first time I tied with foam ever. I timed myself and I could do a fly in 5 minutes flat. They look good from the top. They look OK I guess from the bottom, but hey, these are night flies and I don't think the trout will be able to see it that closely Take a look at them when you receive them and see what you think. If you have any pointers, let me know as I am new to tying with the foam.

Thanks,

John


----------



## jfink

Those are good looking wogs those will definitely catch some big brownies. Good choice can't wait to start fishing at night again.


----------



## jnpcook

Thanks jfink. I hope they work well for all of you.

I sent my dozen in the mail at lunch today. You should receive them soon.

John


----------



## Lunker

Wow I got the craws from Flyingcrawfish. Ive seen alot of crawdads but never seen this design and such a realistic imitation. These are awesome and smallmouth bite size! I m sure they will be a big hit , nicely done flyincrawfish! Wish I had a camera Id take a few closeups but I guess everyone will have to just wait and see....

Keep up the great work!

The only tip I have for the foam flies is to cover the knots with alot of head cement. I know I had a tough time cinching down on the thread without cutting the foam so my windings had a tendency to be loose. Know what I mean?


----------



## flyingcrayfish

Thanks Lunker glad you like-em, I'd offer to post a picture for ya but wouldn't know how to begin


----------



## Lunker

flyingcrayfish --Received crayfish 
jfink- picket pin
Riverboy- HlS Blaster
jnpcook- the night wog
1fish2fish - fly undecided
Northern-Outdoorsman- fly undecided
Toddfather ( ...)
gunrod- The T & A Bunker
Lunker - black mouse


Hey guys Lets get some more people on this one. We need 3 more people!


----------



## TODDFATHER

Lunker,

I see my names on the list! I take it that I'm in this one too! What date do the fly's have to be in by? I started tying some things from "The Dark Side" last night! Is the cut-off date the date that you'll stop taking entry's or the date the flys need to be in by? Let me know! 




Toddfather


----------



## Lunker

Well Im in no hurry ... how ever much time you guys need thanks Toddfather. How many weeks from now do you guys need?


----------



## SALMONATOR

Well, I guess you talked me into it lunker. Im not the fastest tyer, and I'm kinda' at the take-off on steelhed fishing, but seeing as how you were nice enough to enter my swap, I'm in if you can give me a couple weeks.

Most of the night-fishing I do is with a hex or (sometimes) a mouse. Both are covered. How do you feel about a doen Zoo-Cougers? I could even ditch the lead and modify the colors to a (mostly) black version. 

I imagion if you fished it with a floating line it would make a helluva wake. That or the origional, or any other suggestions, but make 'em quick. I don't want to delay this thing too mutch.

Al

Let me know what you guys think and "I'm in"


----------



## riverboy

salmonator

Zoo cougars would be fine! That is another one of my favorite night flies. I typically tie them on a big size 2 hook. A variation of color on that fly would be cool, black is always good for night! BTW I never use lead wrap on my streamers or night flies. For night flies you want them to float or sink a little, and when I fish streamers I fish them with a full sinking line.

Lunker

The cut off date is fine whenever as long its before the first new moon in June! Actually Im about done, I only have 3 more to tie! This is my last swap I have to finish so Im moving fast cause I got a bunch of tying to do for my summer boxes!


----------



## Lunker

Sounds fantastic Salmonator! Now were getting somewhere ...Ive never tried a black zoo cougar and cant wait to. 

Ps Guys dont forget to includereturn postage stamps in your package

Hows about May 1 for the cutoff date?


----------



## Lunker

The Night Wog has landed! The night flies are flyin now!. Looks great jnpcook! Those are some serious big trout flies! I gotta try mine out soon. Maybe tonite ;o)

Hey guys Lets get some more people on this one. We need 2 more people!



Cut off date -May 1

Salmonator- Black zoo cougar
flyingcrayfish -- - Received- crayfish 
jfink- picket pin
Riverboy- HlS Blaster
jnpcook- - Received- the night wog
1fish2fish - fly undecided
Northern-Outdoorsman- fly undecided
Toddfather- things from "The Dark Side" 
gunrod- The T & A Bunker
Lunker - black mouse



__________________


----------



## SALMONATOR

May 1 sounds great Lunker. That'll give me some time to procrastinate. I guess an un-leaded black couger It will be. Should be interesting. Hope it works. Hard to belive it wouldn't. 

Riverboy,

I hear ya' on the sinking line. I don't use streamers or nymphs much, so I don't own a full sinking line. I pop a sinking head on my floating line and that's done the trick on the shallower rivers I fish. I would think you'd want to keep the fly somewhat close to the surface at least, wouldn't you? So the fish are looking up at them and see the silloette (sp?) drifting/swimming over them? That was my idea as far as going black and leaving the lead out of the pattern, just not to make them sink TOO deep. Am I on the right track here?

Al


----------



## jnpcook

Thanks Lunker. Glad you like them. Hope the trout like them just as much 

John


----------



## riverboy

salmonator

For night fishing I always use a floating line. I think the ideal rod and line would be a seven weight. You need some power to get those big flies out there. I dont have a seven weight yet so I fish with my eight weight. I like my flys floating on the surface or maybe just a couple inches under the flim line. I slap the fly real hard on the surface and then I vary my stripping sometimes fast and erratic, sometimes slow and steady. depends on what type of fly Im fishing also.

For streamer fishing I use the full sinking line to get the fly in the trouts strike zone. I usally fish with a jerk strip retireve which resembles a bait fish leaving the area in a hurry! Once again I slap the fly hard down the surface. For more detailed techniques check out Kelly Galloups Modern Streamers for Trophy Trout. I usally fish with the methods Kelly describes. It seems to be a very productive way to catch trophy trout. 

Im still only a couple of years into the game of night fishing and streamer fishing so Im sure there are other techniques that may be better but so far this is what Ive learned! 

I think with the disapointing steelhead season (so far). I may be trout fishing alot earlier this year!!!! Which would be nice at least I wont have to battle the crowds!


----------



## SALMONATOR

riverboy,

I've read some about kelly Galloups methods too, and I agree that slap and run-for-your-life presentation is the way to go for big streamers. It's just that at night I wonder about getting it down in their face vs. getting it just below the surface and leaving a bit of a wake behind it (which is more what I had in mind for this fly). I guess this is one that I hadn't intended on fishing like I normally would fish a streamer In the daytime in that respect. Still splash and move, Just alot closer to the top. Sound right?


----------



## riverboy

> Sound right?


Yep sure does!!!! I hope I didnt mis lead anyone, my streamer fishing is done in the daylight hours as well. I agree on the


> getting it just below the surface and leaving a bit of a wake behind it


 I know the original Zoo Cougar is a very productive night fly so Im sure a black one will be just as good if not better!!!!! Cant wait to try it!!


----------



## SALMONATOR

Thanks rierboy, I've also been doing some thinking about what you said bout the floating/sinking line thing. It seems to me, too, that a floating line would best suit the night-time angler. Hmmm, now I'm thinking that a little lead may be just the tickett to get all that deer-hair to sink a little bit. I guess that leaving the lead in may be a good idea after all. Otherwise they would float like a bass popper with straight floating line. Not what I had in mind for this fly. Still on the right track?

Oh, one more question; Can you tie a hex? Love to see your name on the list in my swap too (please forgive the shameless plug on your thread lunker. I promis not to make a habbit of it ). Great night-time fishing. You should get involved. 

Al


----------



## Ladykiller

Keep the flies unleaded. Once they are waterlogged, they wake fine in the surface film.


----------



## SALMONATOR

I got'cha. Thanks 'killer.

Al


----------



## riverboy

well well I was hoping Ladykiller would step in with some comments!! After all I did learn how to night fish from him and WEEZER!!!! Thanks again guys I am hooked for life!!!

Salmonator

All my night fishing is done with a floating line.

Yes I can tie Hex lies but im sorry but I am done swaping for this year!!! Ive allready been in 4 others besides this one. I havent even started on my own flies for summer. Next winter for sure!!!


----------



## SALMONATOR

Damn!! I can understand where your'e coming from though riverboy. I guess I just suck at recruiting. I'm 0-3. first OSD, then Shoeman, Now you. I give up. I couldn't talk a fish into gettin' wet. Glad I'm not a salesman. Oh well, It's almost full anyway. Just trying to speed up the process. Thanks for the advise.  

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR

Well with the Clinton being High and muddy this weekend, and funds running too low to head north, I got a start on those Cougers. Things are looking real good so far. I've got 11 of the main bodies done. just got to hit the fly-shop for more hooks and some more black deer-body-hair for the heads. I hope you guys like them. If things go right, and my ambition does not take a nose dive, They'll be done next week. I haven't even tied a hex for my own swap yet, but there is plenty of time for that. I think once I'm done with these, I'll be taking a break from the vice 'till the steelies are done.

Al


----------



## Lunker

I hear that Salmonator! Way to go man your further along then I am now. I sold most of my mice and gave the last two away today for a birthday present, so Im back to square one again. I swear I saw my vice try to crawl away from me last night.


----------



## SALMONATOR

Dummy!! What are you thinkn'? This swap's supposed to be over by now (orgionally)!! You aint got a fly tied for it yet?!  

Why is it that I'm half done with my flies for your swap, and you are long since done with flies for mine, yet niether of us have a fly tied for our own swap?? 

I joned this site to learn from anglers/tyers smarter than me. I thaught you were one of them, but it sounds like you're as dumb as I am!!

no wonder we need both of us to fill up our swaps!! Okay, how 'bout this? I'll race you. We can even put a friendly wager on it. couple extra flies for the winner sound good?

Al


----------



## Sawcat

Yep, It's the same Dan Catau he ties up at Skips every year. I met him a while ago while he was tying up at Bass Pro. He's a great guy, I asked him to show me how to tie his hex patterns and he sat me right down and taught me a few things which really helped me with my tying. He also showed me how to tie his crayfish pattern which is the best I have ever seen. If you have the chance to tie with him don't pass it up! I'd attach a pic but I don't know how, if you can tell me how to attach the file I will.
I simply don't see where I have the option to attach a file.


----------



## Sawcat

By the way Dan also wrote a great book on fly fishing at night for monster browns it's called "In the Thrill of the Night" I didn't mean to but I read the whole thing in one sitting but then I am kind of a fishing nut. Anyway the book has lots of good info about night fishing. Eric


----------



## fishinlk

For as well as you can know someone for seeing him one week a year. I've known him for about 7-8 years now. Your right he is a really good guy and VERY helpful. He first helped me out with a little bug that I'd seen on the Manistee for years that either nobody knew anything about it, were oblivious to it or just wouldn't fess up.(great late afternoon early evening mayfly!) Kind of funny though once mentioned this particular bug he started telling me all kinds of stuff and pulling photos and stuff, kind of like I asked the golden question. He's never mentioned a book though, I'm going to have to look it up. 

As far as posting a pic. Just go to "Your Pictures" on this site and follow the instructions for posting a pick. Then you can post it in a thread by placing your mouse over the downloaded pic, right click then select properties and copy the entire URL. The open the message to post, click on IMG and paste it in the pop-up that comes up. then submit the message.


----------



## Lunker

great job guys! keep up the good work


----------



## Lunker

btt


----------



## gunrod

Two more to go. Overtime has been killing my tying time but I'll get there. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Lunker

About 10 days left plenty of time ...


----------



## gunrod

Just finished, should be in the mail by Wednesday at the latest. Here's the link to the picture and recipe. 

I'm not completly happy with the marabou proportions yet and the ram's wool wasn't the easiest to work with but they should still be a killer with the articulated movement and rattle, doll eyes. They came out considerably shorter (1 1/2 to 2") then the one pictured which I think is the right length. 

I wish I would have had some with me in Wixom tonight. I bet this would have been a new one to those educated fish. I'll have some ready for the opener though.

A final note: Thanks to everyone for the swaps. This will be my last for a while. The trout opener is less than a week away and steelies are still heading for the beds and my fly boxes are decimated. I have some work cut out for me for some time. Hopefully this winter we can get some more going and I'll try to take some pressure off of those who have been running them by taking charge of one myself. I look forward to seeing everyone else's work.


----------



## SALMONATOR

Hopefully, "my fly boxes are decimated" a month erlier next year and I can get into some more of these too. It's been fun. Maybe I can get back into these things this fall, when I'm in need of new salmon patterns. 

'Till then, I need's to get my a$$ to the sto' and picks me up some mo' hooks an black deer-hair and finish these flies up. I'll be workin' hard on 'em this week Lunker. Then its time to look at my dry-fly boxes. 

Good luck to everyone this weekend!

Al


----------



## gunrod

In the mail....


----------



## Lunker

Great job guys keep it up ... I know how busy things are this time of year.


----------



## Sawcat

hey there lunker! I see some of the guys are mailing in their flys. I need a mailing address and I'll get them on their way. 
Eric


----------



## Lunker

WOW I got Gunrods flies today!!! Holy Moses ! These might be the best flies Ive ever seen. Im blown away Gunrod. These are superb and better than the picture, nicely done!


Sawcat -Catau Hex
Salmonator- Black zoo cougar
flyingcrayfish -- ---------- ------Received- crayfish 
jfink- picket pin
Riverboy- HlS Blaster
jnpcook- - --------------------------Received- the night wog
1fish2fish - fly undecided
Northern-Outdoorsman- fly undecided
Toddfather- things from "The Dark Side" 
gunrod- received-------------------The T & A Bunker
Lunker - undestructable bleeding black mouse


This is by far the best swap ever. 
We still need one more tyer to make a dozen guys ...so someone get in here!


----------



## gunrod

You're too generous with the praise but thanks anyways. They still need some work but should be great fish catchers.


----------



## Lunker

Few more days left folks....


----------



## Sawcat

Sorry about the delay Lunker I'll mail them tomorrow.


----------



## Lunker

Sawcat -Catau Hex
Salmonator- Black zoo cougar
flyingcrayfish -- ---------- ------Received- crayfish 
jfink- picket pin
Riverboy- HlS Blaster
jnpcook- - --------------------------Received- the night wog
1fish2fish - fly undecided
Northern-Outdoorsman- fly undecided
Toddfather- things from "The Dark Side" 
gunrod- received-------------------The T & A Bunker
Lunker - undestructable bleeding black mouse

Hey no problem Saw it was a nice weekend wasnt it?


----------



## Sawcat

Oh Yeah, It was beautiful. I got out fishing both days got skunked on the Huron on Sat. I got there too late and the crowds were stupid. I got out on another river on Sunday and caught a couple dozen small to med. sized brookies and rainbows. Had a ball, caught all of them on streamers. I read that book modern streamers for trophy trout and it really helped me improve my catch rate. I haven't caught that trophy yet but it's coming.
I just packed them up and put them by the front door to mail tomorrow, you should have them in a couple of days. Eric


----------



## Lunker

Thanks Saw. I need to recieve alot more lets send them in fellas, the sooner I can send. Im extending the mail in date How bout another week? Let me know either way.


----------



## jfink

Mine are going out in the mail tomorrow


----------



## Lunker

Yes I got Sawcats! Awesome job on the hex man! Very nice and Big and visible like they like em. 

Sawcat ---------------------------received -Catau Hex
Salmonator- Black zoo cougar
flyingcrayfish -- ---------- -------Received- crayfish 
jfink- picket pin
Riverboy- HlS Blaster
jnpcook- - --------------------------Received- the night wog
1fish2fish - fly undecided
Northern-Outdoorsman- fly undecided
Toddfather- things from "The Dark Side" 
gunrod- ----------------------------received--The T & A Bunker
Lunker - undestructable bleeding black mouse


----------



## Lunker

btt


----------



## riverboy

ok i got side tracked for a week or so there. I got one more to tie and plan to have them in the mail by monday afternoon!!! Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Lunker

No problem keep up the great work...


----------



## Sawcat

Thanks Lunker! I am glad you like them now if we can drag some of these guys off of the river and tie them to their benches we can get this one closed out. I'm sitting here tying a bunch of dries trying to get my boxes full for the trip north next weekend. Hope all is going well with you, fish on, Eric


----------



## Lunker

Guess whos package I got in the mail... ? Give up dont you ?....JFinks picket pins. Very nicely done big and visible picket pins. I think they will be a smash! Thanks Jfink...

Keep em coming! Tonight would be a perfect time to wrap up some of your flies eh?

Thanks Saw I m doing great. I cant wait to get these flies out however...


----------



## SALMONATOR

Got 'em done yesterday Lunker. Just need you to shoot me your address again and they'll be in the mail tomorrow morning.

Al


----------



## Labrat

You can get that foam at a craft shop. I have about five different colors.

With an Exacto knife you can get creative.


----------



## SALMONATOR

Lunker! Where the hell you been my man? This is not like you! Anyway, nevermind the address, Sawcat was generous enough to pm it to me, so my fly's (flies?) will be n the box in the morning. Can't wait to see some of these things. 

Al


----------



## riverboy

OK I got the shipper and postage. I just need the address! I know Lunker emailed it to me but I must have deleted it cause I cant find it! Someone a little help!


----------



## SALMONATOR

riverboy,

Check your pm's.

Al


----------



## riverboy

hey thanks sawcat and salmonator!!! They are in the mail!!! 

Is it time for some xtreme mousin' yet!!! hehe!!!!


----------



## Lunker

Thanks guys for your hard work I know you will enjoy the benefits and rewards. This is one great group of tyers. 

Geez o peets I can finally reply again. You guys ever change your email address on here it takes 5 days to get back on, thus explaining my lack or replys. Thanks Salmonator for your assistance man. You da man.
Great job again guys. Hey heres the final DEADLINE FOLKS NEXT WEDNESDAY.


----------



## SALMONATOR

No pro'lem brutha'. I was startin' to think you were in jail or somethin'!! Hopefully you get my flies in the next day or two. They were the first deer hair flies I've spun in a year or so and the hair I found was a bit thinner than I'm used to, but they got better as I tied. Not my best work, but I think they are allright. They should wiggle. 

Al


----------



## Lunker

Sounds great Salmonator. Anything deer hair is good. 
Man off to another 14 hour day... O please let it rain all day!!!!


----------



## Lunker

I got Riverboys today! Very nicely done spun deer hair large streamers. They look mighty fishy...


----------



## TODDFATHER

Damm,,,,,,,,,,,,,I knew I forgot something,,,,,,,,,,,Lunker, send me your address. I gotta get you some flys! They're overdue aren't they? Sorry, I forgot about this swap! I gotta make sparks fly! 




Toddfather


----------



## Lunker

Sawcat ---------------------------received -Catau Hex
Salmonator- Black zoo cougar
flyingcrayfish -- ---------- -------Received- crayfish 
jfink--------------------------------Got em -picket pin
Riverboy- ------------------------Got em--HlS Blaster
jnpcook- - --------------------------Received- the night wog
1fish2fish - fly undecided
Northern-Outdoorsman- fly undecided
Toddfather- things from "The Dark Side" 
gunrod- ----------------------------received--The T & A Bunker
Lunker - undestructable bleeding black mouse


__________________


----------



## Lunker

Sawcat ---------------------------received -Catau Hex
Salmonator----------------------Got em Black zoo cougar
flyingcrayfish -- ---------- -------Received- crayfish 
jfink--------------------------------Got em -picket pin
Riverboy- ------------------------Got em--HlS Blaster
jnpcook- - --------------------------Received- the night wog
1fish2fish - fly undecided
Northern-Outdoorsman- fly undecided
Toddfather- things from "The Dark Side" 
gunrod- ----------------------------received--The T & A Bunker
Lunker - ---------------------undestructable bleeding black mouse

Dead line ... in 2 days, Wednsesday!
Got Salmonators black zoo cougars , awesome job man!


----------



## SALMONATOR

Thanks Lunker. Can't wait to see those Mice, among others. Thanks for the patience.

Al


----------



## Lunker

No problem. I plan on sending out flies this weekend. That should give enough time for packages sent on Wed. Thanks all .


----------



## Lunker

btt


----------



## Labrat

Would one of ya'll send a link or instructions for tying a mouse pattern?


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

.

www.flyanglersonline.com 

fly tying section then Intermediate Fly Tying 


OSD.


----------



## TODDFATHER

Lunkermeister: 


I'm getting a little concerned! I don't see my fly's posted and they left here on the 9th! Have you recieved them an not yet posted? 


Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER

Hello????????????????????????????????????????



Toddfather


----------



## Lunker

I never got them man Im sorry. Post offices are crazy. I thought it might show up. But I have an extra set since N.O had to cancel. Sound good? Ill send out tommorow.


----------



## Lunker

Ok guys, since we had 2 guys had to drop out and one post office screw up (grrr stinking USPO) , I tied up some extras for you. You should be getting them 3-4 days from now. I hope youlle be satisfied. From now on I'm catfishing the rest of the summer! lol That was good fun

Now Toddfather if you ever need those dozen after all give me a hollar ok.


----------



## TODDFATHER

Thanks for the consideration Lunker, but you know how I feel about it! I'm sorry my non-arrival caused you extra work. 



Toddfather


----------



## Lunker

Notta problem man Im glad Im done with all these.


----------



## Sawcat

Wow, I can't tell you all how happy I was when I opened up my tin of flies. I can't wait to try them out! The T&A Bunker looks great! is this thing legal on flies only water due to having two hooks? This Night Wog is incredible! It looks like it is struggling on the surface just sitting on my desk. I love the HLS Blaster great job on trimming the head, excellent use of deer hair. Speaking of deer hair how about the Black Zoo Cougar what a cool "Night Time " adaptation of a pattern, Good Job Al! I see why Lunker calls this mouse indestructible, bet ya can't sink it with a brick. Very innovative use of foam that's what I was hoping to see pattern adaptation and new ideas using materials. This pickett pin is another surprise to me, it appears very simple to tie, using common materials that any tyer would have on hand, It looks like a great fish catcher and yet I had never seen one before. This crayfish looks spectacular I have tied this pattern many times myself but I have never tried one this small. This thing is a fish killer that I don't go fishing without great job FlyingCrayfish. I'll have to try downsizing mine a bit.I don't know who tied the rest of my flies but I also received a Chenille stonefly, a White hair mayfly that looks great! and a ladybug. 
All I can say is congratulations to all who participated. It was an honor to swap with such a talented group of fly Tyers! I hope that my Catau Hex lands you all monster browns and I'll post any fishing results , It's been Fun! Eric


----------



## Labrat

Could you post pictures of the flies?

Tying details would be good also.


----------



## SALMONATOR

What Sawcat said!! Got a box of great lookin' flies today. There's some really neat stuff in here guys. Thanks for the effort. I can't wait to try all of these out.

Lunker, 

Where the hell did you come up with that mouse pattern? I thought I was a creative fly tyer. That thing is cool!! Looks like a little black armadillo with wiskers. 

Anyway, thanks for putting it all together. This has been a fun, well run and very wothwhile swap. Great job.

Al

PS: How did I spell?


----------



## gunrod

By far the best swap for me since it's right my alley for how I fish. I was totally impressed too. I got my new Teeney streamer line today and the flies. What timing, I head north tomorrow.

As for the T&A, I believe it is legal since the hooks are joined by mono (like any other double rig) but ask a CO to be sure. Thanks everyone, I know what's getting the most use this weekend.


----------



## Lunker

Good to see they are ariving safe and sound... keep your fingers crossed and hope for no more PO screw ups. Come on luck lucky fishbone!!!! 
Hey thanks Al , its funny what nagging women and a buttload of snow will do to a man sitting in the basement eh? I really like foam and super glue alot and the foam wog inspired the mouse actually. It a hell of alot faster than deer hair too.


----------



## unregistered55

Sorry I had to cancel this one guys...Looks like I missed out on some nice Flies...Mabey work will keep me on the night shift and I can get settled in on a shift and get in some more swaps!


----------

